# Post all JTCC B14 info here if you have any.



## PatScottAKA99XE (Apr 30, 2002)

Ok, 
What I think we need is a lil B14 pride booster. So I would like everyone and anyone with any kind of info,pics,links stuff like that on the great JTCC B14's. In this case they would be called Sunny's not Sentra's. Here is my contribution:










What the hell here is another nice Sunny, not a JTCC car though. Looks almost like my B14 has the same wheels as this one!


----------



## barnoun (May 7, 2002)

Here's one on the track:


----------



## MP2050 (May 1, 2002)

It would be cool if a company would offer us direct Sunny parts like the bumper and grill--Uknow like JDM parts with Honduhs


----------



## perma23 (May 9, 2002)

*nismo body kit*

hey guys
that " sunny" type nismo body kit looks really nice.. but its probably expensive.. anyone know where i can get it for a cheap price maybe getting it here in the states?


----------



## sethwas (Apr 30, 2002)

Hey,
I've seen those body panels for sale, just they aren't street legal. They are fiberglass shells that fit over a cage. Obviously its SCCA not JTCC, but they exist. 

Seth


----------

